# New Lathe on the Way!



## rdnkmedic (Jun 14, 2013)

Got an email from Woodcraft this morning saying that certain Jet products were on sale for 15% off with free shipping. I have been looking for a better deal on the Jet 1642. Well this is it. She is on the way. Just a little under 2 grand delivered to my door. I have been waiting on this deal for several months and it finally happened.

I've been turning on a crappy Harbor Freight lathe and killing myself. I am pretty excited if you can't tell. Gonna be a happy day in Mauk, GA in a couple of weeks.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats! I predict your gonna love it!


----------



## TimR (Jun 14, 2013)

That's an excellent deal, free shipping to boot. You will like that machine and how much smoother even the small stuff is to do. You'll definitely enjoy the variable speed and reverse as well.
If you wanna save a hundred blocks on a SN2 chuck, go to the Teknatol site for refurbish stuff. Teknatol Reconditioned they don't have any currently, but watch for them or give them a call. They do have some G3s available.
Thn again, I've been hearing good stuff about the Huricane chucks, look like great value. Have fun!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2013)

A new lathe is better than a new bike when you were a kid 
Congratulations Kevin  The first few pieces you make on it need to be for the Mrs... You have to be able to justify the extra time you'll be spending out there
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2013)

Very cool and exciting. I have been interested in that lathe as my next one, I think that when you get them on sale like that they are the best bang for the buck. Be sure to give us a full review when you get it. I would love a big powermatic or even a robust, but the cost is a deal breaker for me. The 1642 has the features I would want in a lathe. What motor hp did you go with?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 16, 2013)

Went with the 1.5 hp. I wanted the 2 but the power supply coming into my shop is limited so I chose the smaller one. Melanie has been after me to take the plunge on this lathe. She has witnessed the struggles with the cheap HF lathe. This is certainly a step up. We saw the 1642 at a show in Atlanta and she told me that is the lathe we would buy. I didn't want to argue with her. It's gonna make a world of difference for me. I can't wait.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 18, 2013)

You will Enjoy it...................... I have a 1642 with the 2hp love it .......


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 18, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> You will Enjoy it...................... I have a 1642 with the 2hp love it .......



Yea......I'm pretty excited. Wanted the 2hp but power limitations in my shop wouldn't let me run the 220. It will work for me. I know we've always been told bigger is better but sometimes slow and steady will do the trick. It's certainly going to be a step up from my HF starter model.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> You will Enjoy it...................... I have a 1642 with the 2hp love it .......


That's the one I want.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 19, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> DavidDobbs said:
> 
> 
> > You will Enjoy it...................... I have a 1642 with the 2hp love it .......
> ...



If you were turning big all the time. You might see some difference. I turn fair size bowls mainly .
But also turn pens an duck calls on it. 
I might see some difference since I have used the 2hp. 
But I am sure the only place might be on the real big stuff.
If you have any questions once you get it give me a shout.
I also have a jet mini.
Dave


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations! 

When I grow up I want to get a bigger lathe. Hope there is a sale win that time comes too.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

Got news yesterday. It will deliver on Thursday!  You know where I will be all weekend. Might have to take Friday off. Sick day. Maybe I can get Doc Keller to write me an excuse. Doc?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> When I grow up I want to get a bigger lathe. Hope there is a sale win that time comes too.



Had lots of patience waiting on this deal. 15% plus the free shipping saved me about 500 bucks. Right place at the right time. I had been watching several websites and Craigslist. Finally got to my price point.makes it easier when melanie says we will not settle for something else. This is the one we are going to buy. When she saw it at the show in Atlanta she was sold.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have fun with that new lathe! Maybe I can poke my head in sometime and check it out. haha I really enjoyed meeting you both yesterday!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Have fun with that new lathe! Maybe I can poke my head in sometime and check it out. haha I really enjoyed meeting you both yesterday!



Yep, last night was a good time. Josh and Melanie and I met for dinner and a beer yesterday after work. He brought some of his work. The small carvings he does are amazing. Fit and finish were such that I have no idea how he does it without power tools. We plan on having him out to the house soon. He says he needs some shop time. I can help him out. Great to meet you Josh.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, the new lathe delivered last Thursday but it was Saturday before we could get it asssembled. Spent the day on Friday cutting and processing a pecan tree that was given to me. Found that on Craiglist. Anyway, back to the new lathe.



 Insert Silence Here  




Did you hear that? Neither did I. That is how quietly this lathe runs. Smooth as a baby's behind. I can actually hear the radio while this lathe is running. AMAZING!

I do have pics and will provide details and a quick review but don't have time right now. Will try to do it tomorrow.


----------

